# Finding apartments with fibre



## molteen (Mar 14, 2018)

My friend and I are moving to Manila for 6 months in a few weeks and are trying to find an apartment to rent that has fast stable internet. People have told me that makati/ fort beneficio/ global city/ quezon city are the places to get fibre but I've gone through a lot of listings and none of them specify having anything other than wifi. In the case that we have to get fibre installed in an apartment, PLDT doesn't offer short term contracts but Global internet seems to offer month to month contracts with a small upfront fee but I'm not sure how long this usually takes.

I'm feeling a bit lost and was hoping someone could steer me in the right direction on what I should do or has some information on where to find apartments with fibre preinstalled. I really appreciate any information. Just for knowledge sake, our budget for rent is 50 000php per month for a 2 bedroom apartment.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

molteen said:


> My friend and I are moving to Manila for 6 months in a few weeks and are trying to find an apartment to rent that has fast stable internet. People have told me that makati/ fort beneficio/ global city/ quezon city are the places to get fibre but I've gone through a lot of listings and none of them specify having anything other than wifi. In the case that we have to get fibre installed in an apartment, PLDT doesn't offer short term contracts but Global internet seems to offer month to month contracts with a small upfront fee but I'm not sure how long this usually takes.
> 
> I'm feeling a bit lost and was hoping someone could steer me in the right direction on what I should do or has some information on where to find apartments with fibre preinstalled. I really appreciate any information. Just for knowledge sake, our budget for rent is 50 000php per month for a 2 bedroom apartment.


Howdy,

Seems no one has any info on your request. I think the very best way is for you to stay in a hotel in Manila for a few days and simply look around for the type unit that will fit your needs. So far as I know from experience the ISP's will require a two year contract for service unless you can find an apartment where internet is provided in your rental price.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

molteen said:


> My friend and I are moving to Manila for 6 months in a few weeks and are trying to find an apartment to rent that has fast stable internet. People have told me that makati/ fort beneficio/ global city/ quezon city are the places to get fibre but I've gone through a lot of listings and none of them specify having anything other than wifi. In the case that we have to get fibre installed in an apartment, PLDT doesn't offer short term contracts but Global internet seems to offer month to month contracts with a small upfront fee but I'm not sure how long this usually takes.
> 
> I'm feeling a bit lost and was hoping someone could steer me in the right direction on what I should do or has some information on where to find apartments with fibre preinstalled. I really appreciate any information. Just for knowledge sake, our budget for rent is 50 000php per month for a 2 bedroom apartment.


Hi and welcome to the forum, May I/we ask why you need a fibre optic internet supplier?
Again many years in a row we just spent 4 days in Manila (shopping, catching up with family and friends) before heading north for a month. The free WIFI in our apartment was perfect as always, streaming vid clips, music etc with multiple users and never missed a beat. We stay in Ermita and not fibre but more than adequate but perhaps if I was editing live vid streams online etc it may fail.
We are now in San Juan La Union 6 hours drive north of manila and getting similar results and again not fibre. 
We lived in a condo in san Lazaro Sta Cruz Manila 5 or 6 years ago and relied on dongles, not perfect especially when school got out for an hour or so but our dongles worked well for all of the above.
Hope you don't really need fibre as your choices will be limited especially short term, good luck.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Molteenl the Philippines is a horrible spot to plan in advance and making sure everything is perfect probably will never work here. 

I don't blame you for trying to find information on a forum but even we have a difficult time getting simple and mundane answer's to questions and any questions, the only way you might be able to get a quick answer might be with Facebook, many companies (rental company) now use this and so does the Philippine Government so could be another option to find out if a rental has Fiber Internet or an option.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

i lived in qc for 3 yrs and loved it. I had sun internet...it was awespmely fast and dependable!!


----------



## molteen (Mar 14, 2018)

We have an air bnb for a few weeks while we find a suitable long term apartment. Globe internet has month to month contracts, and I've tried using their facebook account to get more information on certain areas but I just got told to call their sales team.

I guess the plan will be to find places once I'm there, check if they've got fibre/are fibre capable, and see if the lessor can organise that for me (me covering all fees). Am just trying to have some sort of short list (i've gotten two so far), so i'm not completely lost once I'm there. I do appreciate all the responses though!


----------

